# Finger or Wrist Sling?



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

I am currently using a finger sling and was wondering if there are ant advantanges or disadvantanges to a wrist sling?
Thanks!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Kungur said:


> I am currently using a finger sling and was wondering if there are ant advantanges or disadvantanges to a wrist sling?
> Thanks!


use them both-I prefer the Morin sling (you can see one at nationals if you come or at our state shoot). Its pure personal preference. One coach, cannot recall if it was Henderson or Frangilli or both, noted that the wrist sling works better in the real world. you are less likely to drop a wrist sling walking to and from the target-and being a JOAD coach that is important:wink:


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Kungur said:


> I am currently using a finger sling and was wondering if there are ant advantanges or disadvantanges to a wrist sling?
> Thanks!


I have used both, I had some joint issues in my thumb when using a finger sling, possibly caused by arthritis, changed to a wrist sling, havent looked back. Most archers I know use the finger sling.


----------



## luhai (Jun 28, 2010)

for me, the wrist sling is less awkward to use when I had get the clicker out of the way when loading fatter arrows. In general wrist sling is less constrictive when I had to make any kind adjustments to my bow; while with a finger sling, I had take it off when I do it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kungar - 

Both are fine, BUT you need knuckles to use a finger sling 

Seriously the std finger slings have plastic tubing to snug the loops. After years of use, the plastic loosens and the loops can slip. Usually you first hint on them loosening is your bow hitting the ground. Unless you forget to hook a wrist sling, kinda bomb-proof. I stopped using finger slings ... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

I've got knuckles!!
Thanks for the replies. Think I will try a wrist sling out. I just put a V-Bar on last week so why not try a few more new things!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> Seriously the std finger slings have plastic tubing to snug the loops. After years of use, the plastic loosens and the loops can slip. Usually you first hint on them loosening is your bow hitting the ground. Unless you forget to hook a wrist sling, kinda bomb-proof. I stopped using finger slings ...
> .


I'm the forgetful sort. I've forgotten to re-attach my finger sling at least 3 times, watching my full FITA rig--sight and all--tumble to the ground, once onto gravel and rocks.  But at least I'm sure I don't snatch at the bow 

The loosening of the commercial fingerlings is why I gave up on them once a coach showed me how to properly use a shoe lace, the way so many pros do. The cow hitch or clove hitch method of shoe-string finger sling is self cinching, and the shoe lace is much more comfortable, spreading the load over the wider area of the flat shoe string. Besides, who can resist using a full, fancy FITA rig and topping it off with a simple tied shoe lace. Besides, the bow seems to have a bit of a longer drop with a wrist sling, which I don't like.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Warbow said:


> I'm the forgetful sort.


Me too, that's why I've invested in a bow-sling- can't avoid using it once present. Now just to remember to try it out.:zip:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Still using my last Portage Bow Strap. Bednar has not made these for a very long time. It is the most comfortable finger sling ever.

When it goes, I will start using the shoe lace fingersling I made or make myself some leather straps.


----------



## Tec-JAM (Dec 1, 2008)

*Morin wrist sling*

For the morin wrist sling you can see them on 
http://morintrainer.ca/photos.php?row=6 (www.morintrainer.ca)
And you may order them on 
[email protected]


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Tec-JAM said:


> For the morin wrist sling you can see them on
> http://morintrainer.ca/photos.php?row=6 (www.morintrainer.ca)
> And you may order them on
> [email protected]


we bought dozens from JM-DP gave me one about 14 years ago and I used it till the clip tongue broke. we used to get them from him at the nationals then we bought a bunch by mail. They are my favorite of all time though it takes some time to get them right. the newer ones were a bit faster to adjust.

We have a couple of his trainers too-the president of our club is a good friend of his-we had dinner with him a couple times IIRC at Canton which was the last time I saw him


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

There's a video at Texasarchery.org that shows how to tie a good finger sling out of a shoelace. I've been using it for about a year and a half and love it.

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/FingerSling/fingersling.MOV


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the finger sling. When I first started using one I developed the habit of cinching the loops tight as part of the shot sequence. That little tightness around the finger and thumb helped me gain confidence that the bow would not hit the ground. 

Integrating the cinching into the shot cycle has reminded me on more than one occasion to stop and put sling on.

Thumb knuckle makes a good sling loop stop so I have never lost one, yet. I do carry extras just in case though and over the years have probably given a dozen away.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Mulcade said:


> There's a video at Texasarchery.org that shows how to tie a good finger sling out of a shoelace. I've been using it for about a year and a half and love it.
> 
> http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/FingerSling/fingersling.MOV


That is the clove hitch version, which looks interesting. I was shown the cow hitch version originally, and so I still use it. There is a video on YouTube, though I'd suggest using a flat shoe lace rather than the round kind shown in the video:






The cow hitch version is easier to snug up and snugs itself up under load when the bow falls on it, but it is also more likely to unsnug itself when not under load. Each version has its pluses and minuses.


----------



## Tec-JAM (Dec 1, 2008)

*Morin Trainer and Sling*



Jim C said:


> we bought dozens from JM-DP gave me one about 14 years ago and I used it till the clip tongue broke. we used to get them from him at the nationals then we bought a bunch by mail. They are my favorite of all time though it takes some time to get them right. the newer ones were a bit faster to adjust.
> 
> We have a couple of his trainers too-the president of our club is a good friend of his-we had dinner with him a couple times IIRC at Canton which was the last time I saw him


If someone have a hold or damage Morin sling or Morin Trainer, I can repair them for a few $ (for parts & Shipping) or sell a new one for coast price if you send them to me at the adress you get on my site www.morintrainer.ca :wink:
J-A


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Tec-JAM said:


> If someone have a hold or damage Morin sling or Morin Trainer, I can repair them for a few $ (for parts & Shipping) or sell a new one for coast price if you send them to me at the adress you get on my site www.morintrainer.ca :wink:
> J-A


Thanks, (I am with Darrell's club) will do.


----------



## Tec-JAM (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim C said:


> Thanks, (I am with Darrell's club) will do.


Nice 
Give my regards to Darrell.
J-A


----------

